

The Ultimate Guide to WordPress on AWS EC2 - mgav
http://nouveauframework.org/blog/ultimate-guide-to-hosting-wordpress-on-aws-ec2-for-complete-beginners/

======
mgav
Another resource: [https://clarkwp.wordpress.com/2014/08/05/installing-
wordpres...](https://clarkwp.wordpress.com/2014/08/05/installing-wordpress-on-
amazon-web-services/)

------
mgav
And also
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/hosting-...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/hosting-
wordpress.html)

